# FreeBSD 10 add kernel source?



## wxdcafe (Jun 17, 2014)

I need to install the nvidia driver but it returns error messages telling me 
	
	



```
unable to locate the kernel sources tree...
```

*H*ope somebody can tell me how to do it, just by typing `pkg install kernel-source` or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## wxdcafe (Jun 17, 2014)

*G*ot the answer, dow*n*load from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... SE/src.txz and extract it to /usr/src. 
*D*one.


----------



## Juanitou (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: [Solved] FreeBSD 10 add kernel source?*

Or `# svnlite checkout [url=http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/]http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/[/url] /usr/src`. The URL depends on your geographic location and the use you want to give to these sources (i.e. tracking a development branch).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2014)

wxdcafe said:
			
		

> *G*ot the answer, dow*n*load from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... SE/src.txz and extract it to /usr/src.


Keep in mind those sources are for 10.0-RELEASE and you may be running 10.0-RELEASE-p5.

I would recommend using svnlite(1) as explained by @Juanitou.


----------



## wxdcafe (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG!
I'm really a BSD noob ^^;
I didn't know that `svnlite` things, when I type the `svnlite` in my console it says Type 'svn help' for usage.


----------



## sKa (Jun 18, 2014)

@@wxdcafe
So do it and read output


----------

